# MacBook's Wifi?



## Tsugaru (Oct 20, 2007)

Well I've had my MacBook since December '07 and I've noticed that sometimes AirPort just doesn't want to let me use the internet. 

I'm on wireless internet at home with a Netgear Router. The Mac is like "I'll do what I want when I feel like it" and it'll just keep preventing me from using my internet. It works sometimes but others not. I've tried restarting, shutting down and turning on/off of Air Port but it doesn't help.

Then on some days that I try, it works perfect and I can access the internet. 

So why does it do it? How can I stop it from doing it as it's really quite annoying. 

Thanks.


----------



## linskyjack (Aug 28, 2004)

Take this over to the networking forum---You are more likely to get an answer there.


----------



## Tsugaru (Oct 20, 2007)

Ok, thanks. Sorry for posting in the wrong section.


----------



## dannyn (Nov 9, 2007)

any cordless phones near by?


----------



## bearone2 (Jun 4, 2004)

my son tied his macbook into my system, just entering the encryption, without any difficulties, you might have a warranty issue.


----------



## dannyn (Nov 9, 2007)

> my son tied his macbook into my system, just entering the encryption, without any difficulties, you might have a warranty issue.


we don't have enough information to tell this yet.


----------



## Yankee Rose (Jul 14, 1999)

Have you tried updating your router's firmware?  What model is it? 

Do you have any other systems accessing the internet through this router? If so - any problems elsewhere?

Because this system was purchased less than 3 months ago, you do have 90 days of free telephone support through Apple. 1-800-275-2273.


----------



## Tsugaru (Oct 20, 2007)

Thanks for the replies guys.

-No cordless phones nearby besides cellphones.
@Yankee Rose, I'll post back in a few telling the details, Also the other systems are Windows and have no problem.


----------



## Tsugaru (Oct 20, 2007)

Sorry for double post, it's been way over 24hours though and sorry for late response. 

The router's firmware is up to date.


----------



## Yankee Rose (Jul 14, 1999)

Hi Tsugaru:

Here's a link to Apple's article on Airport's Potential Sources of Interference. See the instructions towards the bottom of the page regarding reducing the effects of interference. Hope that helps.

Also check out iStumbler, which is a wireless discovery tool. There's a widget available. Pretty cool and might help determine if it is interference.

Is there any way you could test a different router?


----------



## Tsugaru (Oct 20, 2007)

Thanks I'll give them a try.  Also I only have one router so I can't try that. I'll post back to tell you what's happening.


----------

